# Teclado e xfree-4.2.99.4

## falso

ois, e' assim, fiz emerge ao xfree-4.2.99.4 hoje, e agora estou com um problema, a tecla de maior e menor nao funciona. todo o resto do teclado parece tar a funcionar em condicoes menos essa, sera' que alguem me pode dar uma dica para resolver isto? (e' q sem o menor e o maior nao posso mudar de dungeon no nethack   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## sena

 *falso wrote:*   

> 

 

Argh... Muda o avatar.   :Confused: 

----------

## gotcha

experimenta trocar essas teclas por outras no ficheiro /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/symbols/pt e vê se o problema se mantêm mesmo com as novas teclas. isto pode ajudar a ver se o problema está no ficheiro dos symbols ou noutro sitio.

----------

## falso

ja me safei, deram me a bela dica de trocar o   

Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

para 

Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

no XF86Config   :Cool: 

----------

## source

yeap, também tinha esse problema, e fiz o mesmo aqui à uns tempos.   :Cool: 

----------

## Uranus

erm, tou com o mesmo problema! (embora ja fiz downgrade do xfree...), ja mudei pa pc102 e n funcionou!!! (dantes tinha pc105 ou qq coisa assim)... thoughts?

ate agora parece-me k é so a tecla do "maior" e "menor", mas também no keypad, o "." (del) funciona como virgula!

----------

## source

Tudo o resto funciona bem?

Sinceramente nao sei do que sera. Tenta mudar para 103 ou 104.

(damn. fiquei sem acentos no mozilla 1.3b   :Sad:  )

----------

## Uranus

ya, tudo o resto funciona... tentei agora mudar pa 103 e 104 e nao da... hmm.. logo ah noite vou fazer upgrade po 4.3.0 (quero ver como eh  :Razz: ) e depois digo qq coisa... talvez o problema se resolva

----------

## Proton

Estou com problemas com acentos aqui no meu Gentoo. Fiz o upgrade de XFree86 4.3.0 para 4.3.0-r2 (devido a umas dependencias e isso) e agora n tenho acentos... Eh como se as teclas dos acentos nao existissem.

Em consola funciona perfeitamente, claro, mas no X nao...

Acho isto muito estranho, pois nao mudei nada na configuraçao, apenas fiz um upgrade ao XFree86, e dantes funcionava...

Uma nota, se eu mudar para "nodeadkeys" funciona como devia, ou seja, gera logo os acentos "sozinhos", mas com os varios tipos de deadkeys o acento nao apanha a letra seguinte, eh como se a tecla do acento nao existisse...

Agradeço qualquer ajuda...

----------

## Proton

Esqueçam lá, voltei ao XFree86 4.3.0 release 0, se se pode chamar assim. Obrigado de qq forma.

----------

## RoadRunner

Na GWN desta semana vem uma mensagem do seemant a dizer que quando se fizer o upgrade para a -r2 se deve fazer o unmerge do xft. Eu fiz isso ontem e ainda não tive probs.

----------

## Proton

Hmm, vou experimentar isso ainda hoje. Obrigado pela dica. Talvez fosse por isso que as fontes também ficavam mais carregadas.

----------

## Proton

Tenho de experimentar isto noutra altura... Estou com um problema muito chato no meu PC... Quando ele fica muito tempo em tarefas intensivas (Windows ou Linux) crasha ou faz reboot espontâneo...

Primeiro pensei q fosse sobreaquecimento, mas comprei uma ventoinha para a caixa e instalei o programa da MB para medir a temperatura, e os crashes chegam a acontecer a 51ºC.

Depois pensei que fosse da fonte, só tinha 300W, talvez fosse pouco para um P4, pus uma de 350W e ficou na mesma...

Enfim, o próximo passo é trocar a RAM a ver se dá...

Escusado dizer que estava quase no fim da compilação do XFree quando o PC crashou...

----------

## lmpinto

 *Proton wrote:*   

> Estou com problemas com acentos aqui no meu Gentoo. Fiz o upgrade de XFree86 4.3.0 para 4.3.0-r2 (devido a umas dependencias e isso) e agora n tenho acentos... Eh como se as teclas dos acentos nao existissem.
> 
> Em consola funciona perfeitamente, claro, mas no X nao...

 

Tenho exactamente o mesmo problema que tu - o esquisito é que no Mozilla 1.3 tenho acentos. Vou experimentar a dica do RoadRunner do emerge -C xft.

----------

## Proton

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

> Tenho exactamente o mesmo problema que tu - o esquisito é que no Mozilla 1.3 tenho acentos. Vou experimentar a dica do RoadRunner do emerge -C xft.

 

Hmm, ouvi uns rumores q com a r2 é preciso ligar os LC_CTYPE e semelhantes, q eu nca me dei ao trabalho de ligar. Tb agora n posso experimentar, por causa do meu problema... Mas tu experimenta, se com o unmerge do xft n der.

----------

## Proton

O problema continua cá e é igual ao teu, lmpinto... Só tenho deadkeys no Mozilla.

No xmms apanho com um "locale not supported by C library" e fico sem deadkeys.

Com os vários programas do KDE (KWrite, por exemplo), apanho na consola:

```

kdecore (KAccel): WARNING: Sym::initQt( ffff ): failed to convert key.

```

Alguém pode ajudar?

----------

## Proton

Consegui resolver!

Já tinha posto os setting todos do locale e n dava, mas ao fazer:

```

localedef -i pt_PT -c -f ISO-8859-15 pt_PT

```

e reiniciar o X, funcionou.

Experimenta, lmpinto!

----------

## ZuNBiD

Proton podes explicar isso passo a passo. E que eu tenho o mesmo problema e ao executar o comando que dissete nao fez nada.

----------

## Proton

 *ZuNBiD wrote:*   

> Proton podes explicar isso passo a passo. E que eu tenho o mesmo problema e ao executar o comando que dissete nao fez nada.

 

OK, então aqui vai.

1º - segui os passos neste link https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3116 para definir o locale. Defini as variáveis de ambiente indicadas no .profile e no .bashrc, também, "just in case".

2º - fiz

```

localedef -i pt_PT -c -f ISO-8859-15 pt_PT

```

e reiniciei o X, e depois já deu.

Se mesmo assim não conseguires, diz qualquer coisa.

----------

## ZuNBiD

obrigado ! já tenho as teclas-mortas a funcionar !

agora só não as consigo usar no login (kdm). Não sei se é um problema meu ou se é porque o kdm não faz o export das variaveis no "/etc/profile" antes de ser inicializado.

----------

